# Paint for the glass?



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

What paint is the good one to paint back of the tank?
thank

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## kamal (Apr 21, 2009)

Krylon fusion  I bought a different krylon product and it was awful but then tried the fusion and it has been great.


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

acrylic paint works good and it's not too expensive


----------



## kamal (Apr 21, 2009)

Jackson said:


> acrylic paint works good and it's not too expensive


have to say my last freshwater tank was painted with a roller and some dollar store black paint  and it worked out really well.


----------



## PsychoFishy (Nov 26, 2011)

sig said:


> What paint is the good one to paint back of the tank?
> thank


I'm interested in this too to paint the back of a marineland cube. Did you guys just use flat black?


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

Thank you all

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

Krylon fusion do they have it in cans or just Aerosol?

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## rburns24 (Jan 31, 2011)

I've only ever seen it in aerosol. Wish you could get it in cans.



sig said:


> Krylon fusion do they have it in cans or just Aerosol?


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

rburns24 said:


> I've only ever seen it in aerosol. Wish you could get it in cans.


yes. no cans. I hate aerosols

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

Jackson said:


> acrylic paint works good and it's not too expensive


do you mean latex? or it is the same?

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

sig said:


> do you mean latex? or it is the same?


No both are water based but different.

They'll say acrylic or latex on the can


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

thanks Jakob

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

sig said:


> thanks Jakob


You're welcome


----------



## kamal (Apr 21, 2009)

Only thing with putting it on with a roller it take a little longer (my experience only). But I feel the effect was the same. Plus if the tanks inside spray is not the best idea


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

Foam roller is best
Usually one coat does it


----------



## Car2n (Jun 7, 2011)

I did automotive window tint. Worked out nicely.


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

I prefer adhesive vinyl they use for window graphics. Painting works but glean the glass really well w/rubbing alcohol before painting. Drives me nuts when paint blisters.

Never thought of automotive window tint.


----------



## SignGuy (Mar 3, 2012)

+ 1 for the adhesive vinyl. Depending on the size of the tank and your skill level, it can a bit be tricky. I did the back of 46 gallon but there are a few wrinkles. Throw a rock or two in front an no one will notice!

Comes in a rainbow of colours too. Just check with a local sign shop. Generally made by Avery or 3M


----------



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

Jackson said:


> Foam roller is best
> Usually one coat does it


Agreed!



Car2n said:


> I did automotive window tint. Worked out nicely.


Buddy tried it. Works out nicely.



wtac said:


> I prefer adhesive vinyl they use for window graphics. Painting works but glean the glass really well w/rubbing alcohol before painting. Drives me nuts when paint blisters.
> 
> Never thought of automotive window tint.


My new build will be adhesive vinyl I think......


----------



## Flexin5 (Nov 12, 2011)

hey sig try something called "plastidip" it's a spray can and you can peel it off after if you don't like it.










alot of guys use it to paint rims, lips etc on their cars.


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

Flexin5 said:


> hey sig try something called "plastidip" it's a spray can and you can peel it off after if you don't like it.
> 
> alot of guys use it to paint rims, lips etc on their cars.


do they have different colors. I can present it to the wife to use as fake tan


*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

wtac said:


> .


where can I get it adhesive vinyl or plastidip

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Now thats a cool idea.


----------



## kamal (Apr 21, 2009)

homehardware or homedepot.


----------



## Flexin5 (Nov 12, 2011)

sig said:


> do they have different colors. I can present it to the wife to use as fake tan


LOL next time i see you your going to be black. permanent marker black..LOL jk

they do have different colors, a little harder to find but available. one of the car guys is actually mixing up custom colors too, but home hardware carry's the most colors.

if it's reef safe or not i have no idea tho.

actually sig if your not in a rush, i can give you like more than 3/4th of a can of black. i need to pick up one to black out the emblums on my car which will take nothing and you can have the rest.


----------



## SignGuy (Mar 3, 2012)

How big is the area you want to cover? L x W ? I may have some black vinyl lying around the shop if you're interested. Assuming of course you're looking for black.


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

Flexin5 said:


> LOL next time i see you your going to be black. permanent marker black..LOL jk
> 
> they do have different colors, a little harder to find but available. one of the car guys is actually mixing up custom colors too, but home hardware carry's the most colors.
> 
> ...


Thank you. It is good to know about this product, but it does not make sense to use it on the tank. I will paint back of the in a 5 minutes with the regular paint
Thanks



SignGuy said:


> How big is the area you want to cover? L x W ? I may have some black vinyl lying around the shop if you're interested. Assuming of course you're looking for black.


Thanks for the offer. not need it know

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## TypeZERO (Jul 20, 2007)

Id use spray paint. Me and thmh tried acrylic paint, did the job but it made mp40/mp10 impossible to stick onto the "glass". The mp's kept falling off. Krylon fusion +1


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

TypeZERO said:


> Id use spray paint. Me and thmh tried acrylic paint, did the job but it made mp40/mp10 impossible to stick onto the "glass". The mp's kept falling off. Krylon fusion +1


this is good point. thanks

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------

